# Testing new 64" parabolic umbrella - Comments welcome!



## cgipson1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just fooling around... did a self portrait with my remote (you can see it in my hand). Testing a 64" Silver Parabolic (Flashpoint). Comments welcome!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice, next time set it to 2 sec delay so you have time to hide the remote.  I can do that on my 5D2, I'm sure you can do the same on D7000


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice, next time set it to 2 sec delay so you have time to hide the remote.  I can do that on my 5D2, I'm sure you can do the same on D7000



Yes.. I could! But I was standing there.. my cat walked by... I grabbed him, and faced the camera... and boom! Photo!  This was taken with my Sigma 50mm.... love that lens!


----------



## tevo (Dec 3, 2011)

so THAT'S what you look like.... huhuhuhuhhahuehauehauehuaehua


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 3, 2011)

tevo said:


> so THAT'S what you look like.... huhuhuhuhhahuehauehauehuaehua



! (yep.. I got hit with the ugly stick!) But at least my cat is photogenic!


----------



## tevo (Dec 3, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > so THAT'S what you look like.... huhuhuhuhhahuehauehauehuaehua
> ...



Maybe so, but then you were blunt ended with the devilishly-handsome stick. And be thankful, you could have been beaten with the stupid stick (or had the g@y stick rammed up your *** :lmao: jk jk)


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 3, 2011)

tevo said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...



Depending on who you talk to.. there are many who think the STOOPID stick is a distinct possibility!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2011)

Strange-looking man that cat is holding on his shoulder!!! Light looks pretty crisp.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 1, 2012)

You oversaturated yourself Gipson. lol


----------



## AshbyDAvid (Apr 23, 2012)

Great pic with your cat.I agree with Schewettylens that you must set up your camera so you can hide what you want to hide.And definitely it will look great.


----------

